# New 5D3 won't download images



## serendipidy (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a problem with my new 5D3 and I was hoping someone might have some info or solution.

I bought it new 3 weeks ago. After shooting about 100 shots to test it out over a day, the 5D3 worked fine.I then sent it to the Canon Service Center (Irvine,CA) via the Honolulu office for calibration with my 70-200Lii.

I got it back 2 weeks later and the 1st time I used it (2 days ago and every time since), I can't download the files to my MacBook Pro (v 10.6.) using the camera to USB cord. EOS Utility opens, recognizes the camera and when I click on download, it seems to initially try to start the download but then after 1 minute (with no downloads), it crashes and closes. I tried using the latest ImageBrowserEX, which can see all the images on the CF card in the camera, but then it also can't download from my 5D3 and also closes without any images downloaded.

I've downloaded the shots without any problems by putting the Sandisk CF card into my 7D or using my card reader. I've updated the EOS Utility to the latest version and tried several CF cards and different USB cords with the same results. I called Canon Tech support, but they had not heard of this problem and couldn't help me. 

The 5D3 firmware version on the camera when I got it back from Irvine is 1.1.3. I think I saw it was the newest firmware version 1.2.1 before I sent it to Canon. Bummer! Has anyone heard of this problem. I'm taking it into the Honolulu center tomorrow to see if they can help, but they have very limited capability. They said they will update to the newer firmware (which Irvine should have done) to see if that fixes it. It may have to go back to Irvine for a fix. I have 45 days to return it where I purchased it here at a camera store if they can't solve this.

Thanks for any help or advice. I think I will love this camera if it would work correctly.


----------



## jdflute (Sep 13, 2013)

I had this exact same problem when I first bought my 5d. I seem to remember that I installed the latest firmware on the camera and updated all the software (including Adobe Camera Raw) to all the latest versions. Rebooted camera and mac and the problem went away.
Hope that helps

Jd


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 13, 2013)

I have often had the same problem with a mac and a 1D X. It starts to download and usually before half way it loses connection to the camera.

I can use the ethernet port on the 1D X and it works 100% every time. But it takes like 3 minutes to connect to the computer. I would like for the USB worked correctly.

I don't know if it is the camera or the software. It does the same thing with EOS utility and aperture 3.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

Today, I took it to the Canon center in Honolulu. They could not download to their computer the photos they took with my 5D3 in their office, even after updating the firmware. Back it goes to the Canon center in Irvine, CA. Hope they can fix it. Bummer, since it's only 3 weeks old and half of that time, it was in Irvine for calibration.


----------



## RGF (Sep 14, 2013)

seen the problem before. Copying the images to another card occasionally fixes the problem. Could be a bad card.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

RGF said:


> seen the problem before. Copying the images to another card occasionally fixes the problem. Could be a bad card.



Card was OK. Took that same card with the photos that wouldn't download out of my 5D3 and put it into my 7D and it then successfully downloaded the 5D3 images. Also, then placed several other CF cards into my 5D3, took photos and none of them would download. Today, Canon Service center put their own CF card into my 5D3, took some photos, and my 5D3 wouldn't download the files into their computer. They agree that the problem is solely with my 5D3 camera and sent it back to Irvine.


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > seen the problem before. Copying the images to another card occasionally fixes the problem. Could be a bad card.
> ...



keep us posted on the situation. Would like to know the solution in case I have a similar problem


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 15, 2013)

RGF said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Thanks RGF. They said it should be back in 5-7 days and I will post results. Hope they find what's wrong and fix it. I was so excited about my new first FF camera. :'(


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Sep 16, 2013)

Just use a card reader for goodness sake.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 16, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> Just use a card reader for goodness sake.



Yes, that's what I had to do to get the images off the card. I only have one old card reader and so I usually download all my images directly from the camera with a USB cord. I just thought that a brand new $3500 near top of the line FF camera should work correctly. Maybe I was wrong to expect that. Is it your common practice to spend a lot of money on a product, and then when it is not working properly, to just accept it? That not the way I think most normal people operate, just saying 8)


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Sep 16, 2013)

I have never used a 5D MKiii........ Perhaps you should have got a 6D


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 16, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> I have never used a 5D MKiii........ Perhaps you should have got a 6D



LOL ;D...when I initially went to get the 5D3, they were out of stock and the salesman tried to sell me a 6D, of which they had plenty.

If they can't fix the download via USB, I will either return it or as you suggested, just get a better card reader. Are there any disadvantages to using a reader?


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Sep 16, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Janbo Makimbo said:
> 
> 
> > I have never used a 5D MKiii........ Perhaps you should have got a 6D
> ...



I had a 400d, then a 40D, then a 7D and now a 6D and have never used the usb cable to download images. It is useful to shoot tethered to camera though ( although the 6D can do this through wireless) so would still get it checked out.

I find card readers to be much faster especially with a USB 3 port.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 16, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Janbo Makimbo said:
> ...



Thanks, Janbo. I may just start using a card reader.


----------



## Jim K (Sep 16, 2013)

I would want it fixed too. But curious why you had to send the camera and 70-200 f/2.8L II in for calibration? Didn't the AF microadjust work? I would be more upset over that.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 17, 2013)

Jim K said:


> I would want it fixed too. But curious why you had to send the camera and 70-200 f/2.8L II in for calibration? Didn't the AF microadjust work? I would be more upset over that.



Hi Jim,

Thanks for your reply. I am an amateur hobbyist and I have never done AFMA. I think I might make the AF worse if I tried. ;D

I was thinking of buying Reikan FoCal, but from reading CF threads, it seems rather demanding and I don't have a lot of lens. 

So, since it was free from the Canon Service Center here in Honolulu under warranty, (including free postage), I sent my 2 week old 5D3 in with my 10 month old 24-70Lii and 70-200Lii lenses for calibration. I did the same with my 7D and 100-400L several years ago, and they came back sharper. I knew from other posts, that there is always a small chance that they could make things worse.


----------

